# Dressage coverage next week...



## Muffin (5 August 2012)

Hi
  Does anyone know if the dressage is on i player next tues? There's no way I can get to a tv/computer to watch it unfortunately. Missed fridays and couldn't find the days coverage repeated anywhere. 

Thanks


----------



## tiggs (5 August 2012)

If you go to BBC sports page and then into schedule you acn find the catch up videos.
Here is last Friday's
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/schedule-results/20120803


----------

